# Trailer questions



## minih (Mar 27, 2009)

We are looking at purchasing a new trailer and my daughter has been wanting to purchase some of the larger classics to show, not just the double registered ones. We have to come up with a plan for the trailer place, our miniature trailer has 20 inch spaces between the dividers, how many inches would you put between the dividers for ponies? and if you have a 6 foot wide trailer not on a slant but straight across would that be good?

Thanks!


----------



## Erica (Mar 27, 2009)

Terri I know you've seen my trailer......






Mine are 22" apart, and I've hauled 43" shetlands just fine. But then I'm one that likes to haul mine decently tight were they don't flop all over the place going down the road and they have something to lean on. So the 22" works for those ponies as well as the 28" yearlings....


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 27, 2009)

Erica how long is your trailer, your short wall and how many do you haul?

Thanks much!


----------



## minih (Mar 27, 2009)

Erica, first off I just talked to your mom and she told us Angel just had her baby---Congrats!!! Sounds like he is really pretty, can't wait to see pictures.

Yes, I have seen your trailer



but I don't remember how wide, I think it is 6 feet and you do not have them on any slant at all, right? I had tried to tell the trailer guy 22 inches and he was wanting to go 24. I told Jay I didn't want our mini's to go bouncing around in the stalls when hauling. The trailer guy told us to come up with what we want and he can do it. I just want to make sure I didn't overdo which he was pointing us in that direction.


----------



## Erica (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh geez I'm not sure I remember just how long my trailer is.....I think 25'; I don't have living quaters or anything, I have a medium size tack area/gooseneck (how I wanted it made) as I am a good packer and didn't need to waste space making a longer tack room, so I just have like 5' not counting the gooseneck for storage and I can haul just about the barn the way I pack ; ) So my stalls are 22" x 6'....


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 1, 2009)

So on the gooseneck part do you have a small room for changing and then a tack compartment? I have a 3 horse slant which has a small tack compartment in the rear I can take out. But the gooseneck area is pretty good sized.


----------



## minih (Apr 1, 2009)

No, these are not on a slant they are straight across, and the tack/change area is next to the gooseneck part in the front.


----------

